# Jameis Winston Accused of Groping Uber Driver



## The Kraken (Nov 17, 2017)

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...winston-for-allegedly-groping-an-uber-driver/

Allegations on the rich and famous keep popping.

Per ProFootballTalk:

"_An allegation that Buccaneers quarterback Jameis Winston groped an Uber driver in March 2016 is under review by the NFL.

Talal Ansari of BuzzFeed News reported on Friday that the driver received a letter from NFL special counsel for investigations Lisa Friel informing her that the league has heard about the allegations and “opened an investigation into this matter.” A spokesperson for the NFL told PFT on Friday that the matter is under review.

The driver, identified only as Kate, says that she picked up Winston around 2 a.m. on Sunday, March 13 in Scottsdale, Arizona and that Winston sat in the front passenger seat next to her. She says Winston asked to get food at a drive-thru restaurant and, per the driver, Winston “reached over and he just grabbed my crotch” while they were waiting for it to be delivered. She claims Winston held his hand there for three to five seconds.

She reported the incident to Uber, but told Ansari she did not go to police because she was afraid of negative backlash if she went that route. In a statement to BuzzFeed News, a spokesperson for Uber said “the rider was permanently removed from the app shortly after we learned of the incident.”

Russ Spielman, one of Winston’s agents, said that a call from BuzzFeed News was the first he’d heard about the allegations and didn’t have any other comment. Buccaneers coach Dirk Koetter said on Friday, via Greg Auman of the Tampa Bay Times, the team will issue a statement on the matter.

This is not the first time that Winston has been accused of sexual impropriety. In 2016, he settled a civil suit filed by a woman who accused him of raping her in 2012 while he was at Florida State. He was never charged with a crime by Tallahassee, Florida police in that matter._"

Feels just like the other day when he stole those crab legs. They grow up so fast.


----------



## RG 448 (Nov 17, 2017)

The Kraken said:


> An allegation that Buccaneers quarterback Jameis Winston groped an Uber driver in March 2016 is under review by the NFL.


Wonder how the refs are gonna call this one. I’ll need to see the replay from a few different angles to decide for myself.


----------



## RIP_SANITY (Nov 17, 2017)

HE DINDU NUFFIN


----------



## Xarpho (Nov 17, 2017)

Without taking a side, usually these fast food restaurants have cameras above the drive-through windows that would almost certainly show if he was up to something or if she was just making things up.


----------



## The_Truth (Nov 18, 2017)

This is the same Jameis Winston that stole the crab legs.

But more importantly it's the same Jameis Winston that was accused of raping a girl when he attended FSU. The case was a total train wreck

The police didn't make contact with him for something like 11 days, they didn't do a DNA test until a year and a half later when the state stepped in.

But the really crazy part is the lead police investigator was also a paid security consultant for the FSU boosters, you know, the same boosters that bank rolled the FSU team Jameis Winston played for.


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 20, 2017)

Jameis supposedly had a complete personal turn around after getting to the NFL when the Buccs staff and office made him get his shit together. If he denies it then I'd probably side with him, considering the NFL has a hard on for prosecuting after law enforcement debunks the story anyway (ie Ezekiel Elliot)


----------

